# Badlands Terra Glide



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I went ahead and purchased one for my Kansas deer hunt. Very impressive bag for $200. You have to provide your own padding for your bow I just used all my cold weather gear and wrapped it up good. It will only fit a short A to A bow though...my GTO at 33 barely fits with maybe 1inch to spare and I use that for padding. Definitely big enough to accommodate a week long hunt almost anywhere. Typical badlands outstanding quality. Kept my bow safe and I didnt have to pay a bunch extra in shipping charges for a check in bag with my SKB. Just to clarify though this is NOT a SKB. If I was going to africa or someplace I would definitely just take my SKB and feel safer. But for shorter jaunts it worked very well!


----------

